# Big thank's to Jeremy from Keith Michaels



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just insured my motor with these guy's on a part for part replacement scheme. Jeremy, the guy who delt with me is a petrol head himself, having just bought a new evo. Very helpful and easy to talk too. Give him a call and mention you are on this forum, then he can have a look at your car and get busy trying to give you a great quote.

Big Bump for a great service.


Cheap car insurance :: Keith Michaels

Smokey :smokin:


----------

